# Imac DV 600 Flower Power et firmware 4.1.9



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2008)

J'ai installé OS X 10.2.8 sur mon iMac DV600 Flower Power (hihi !!!) - clean install en bazardant Classic.
Il tourne parfaitement malgré ces 384 Mb de RAM.... (j'ai commandé 2 barrettes de 512 Mb pour l'upgrader)
Hier, soir, un pote de passage me dit que j'aurais dû upgrader le firmware du DV600 en 4.1.9 (je suis en 4.1.3) - or, si je veux faire l'upgrade, je dois réinstaller OS 9 et booter à partir de OS 9 également... 
Ma question est la suivante :
Mon DV 600 tourne parfaitement sous 10.2.8 avec l'ancien firmware ... est il vraiment nécessaire de faire l'upgrade ? Risque-t'il quelque chose de fâcheux rateau: ) ?
Si, dans le pire des cas, je dois réinstaller Classic, puis-je installer Classic sur un DD FW externe et booter à partir de ce DD externe ? Faut-il faire quelque chose de particulier lors de l'install sur le DD externe pour qu'il soit "bootable" ?
Pour être honnête, j'ai toujours crains les updates de firmwares...  
Merci d'avance pour vos bons conseils.....​


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Je pense que cet upgrade serait nécessaire si tu comptais installer OS 10.3 ou ultérieur.

Quand à l'environnement Classic, tu peux très bien le réinstaller, cela n'a rien d'irréversible. Ne serait-ce que pour faire cet upgrade, puis ensuite le supprimer à ta guise.

Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse booter sur un DD externe contenant OS 9 (mais je n'en suis pas sûr).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse booter sur un DD externe contenant OS 9 (mais je n'en suis pas sûr).



Si c'est un disque Firewire, si si, on peut.

Zebigounet, pour la mise à jour Firmware, don't worry, elle n'est indispensable que pour Panther. Pour Jaguar, 384 Mo, c'est déjà bien, mais sûr, 1 Go, c'est mieux.

Toutefois, je serais toi, je ferais quand même cette mise à jour, et si tu en as la possibilité, envisage aussi le passage à Panther, il est bien plus réactif que Jaguar, particulièrement sur de petites configs, il présente en outre une plus grande compatibilité avec des logiciels récents, dont pas mal réclament au moins la 10.3.9 pour accepter de tourner.


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Quand je disais "réinstaller l'environnement Classic", cela ne veut pas dire effacer OS X pour réinstaller OS 9.

Cela veut dire installer OS 9 "au sein" d'OS X. Cela peut-être intéressant pour faire fonctionner de vieux logiciels.

C'est peut-être évident pour beaucoup, mais je préfère le préciser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Quand je disais "réinstaller l'environnement Classic", cela ne veut pas dire effacer OS X pour réinstaller OS 9.
> 
> Cela veut dire installer OS 9 "au sein" d'OS X. Cela peut-être intéressant pour faire fonctionner de vieux logiciels.
> 
> C'est peut-être évident pour beaucoup, mais je préfère le préciser.



Tout à fait, et j'ajouterais une précision : cet environnement "Classic", une fois installé, peut, si le Mac le permet (c'est à dire est assez ancien pour accepter de démarrer sous OS 9), aussi bien être utilisé "au sein" de Mac OS X, que pour démarrer "nativement" le Mac. En outre, pour cette dernière possibilité, il n'a même pas besoin d'être installé sur un disque ou une partition séparée, il peut très bien cohabiter avec OS X sur la même partition.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2008)

Super !!!! Merci bcp pour vos conseils éclairés !!!!!!! 
En fait, si j'ai bien compris :
- mon imac DV est en 0S 10.2.8
- je dispose des CD originaux de OS 9 livrés avec mon iMac
- il suffit que je boote sur le CD OS 9 (touche C à l'allumage) pour pouvoir installer OS 9 SANS effacer la 10.2.8 ??? N'y a t'il pas d'autres manips plus compliquée (pour moi !:rateau: ) à faire pour faire cohabiter les deux systèmes ???
Encore merci !!!!!!​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> N'y a t'il pas d'autres manips plus compliquée (pour moi !:rateau: ) à faire pour faire cohabiter les deux systèmes ???
> Encore merci !!!!!!​



Non, au premier lancement de "Classic", OS X installera le nécessaire dans le Dossier Système d'OS 9 sans intervention de ta part, et tout sera dit. Par contre, il faut OS 9.1 minimum, et, si c'est ce que tu as, je te recommande chaudement de l'upgrader en 9.2.2.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2008)

Encore merci !!!!!!!!!! ​


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Tu devrais pouvoir trouver la procédure sur le site d'Apple (dans le "support") pour installer l'environnement Classic...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Février 2008)

... super ! j'ai réussi !!!!!!!!!!
Installation de OS 9.1 sur DD externe FW
Redémarrage en OS 9.1 par boot sur DD externe FW sans problème
Mise à jour de la ROM de démarrage en 4.1.9 - réussi !!!
Redémarrage en 0S 10.2.8 par boot sur local DD sans problème
Switch entre OS 9.1 et 10.2.8 sans problème ... bref que du bonheur !!!!!
Mon "pauvre" Flower Power est donc à jour au niveau du firmware ... mon giga de RAM sera livré demain ... nouvelle pile aussi ... et installation de 10.3.9 en fin de semaine !

Encore merci pour votre aide et vos bons conseils !!!!!!!!

ps : à charge de revanche, si vous désirez une aide concernant l'élevage d'opposums ou la fabrication de compost ... je suis votre homme !!!!!:love::love::love:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Février 2008)

C'est vrai qu'ils font le mort en cas de danger, les opossums ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : à charge de revanche, si vous désirez une aide concernant l'élevage d'opposums ou la fabrication de compost ... je suis votre homme !!!!!:love::love::love:



Oui, mais alors pas ici, j'ai aéré le forum ce matin, ça va empester !


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Tu pourrais même installer OS 10.4, ceci dit. Cet ordi en est parfaitement capable, surtout avec 1 Go de ram...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2008)

Ce soir, installation de 10.3.9 sur mon iMac DV 600 en utilisant mon PB G4 12" comme lecteur de DVD externe...
Je relie mon PB et mon iMac via un câble FW
J'insère le DVD dans mon PB 12" et je le redémarre en mode target (T) - il va me servir comme lecteur de DVD externe pour mon iMac... 
J'allume mon iMac en pressant "Alt" - je choisis donc le DVD d'install qui se trouve dans le PB comme disque de démarrage.
Je démarre et je lance l'install...

Ai-je tout bon ????????:rateau: 

ps : préciserais-je que je possède 10.3.9 en pack familial avec 5 licences !!!! 

Merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles remarques !!!!! 
​


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2008)

Ben pourquoi tu fais ça ? Le lecteur de CD de l'iMac ne fonctionne plus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ai-je tout bon ????????:rateau:



J'ai bien peur que non, hélas 

Normalement, le mode Target ne permet d'accéder qu'au disque maître du bus principal (le bus ATA"zéro" dans ton cas) et aux disques externes connectés sur le même contrôleur Firewire que celui qui sert au mode "target", donc, ton disque sur le lecteur de DVD du pauvre air bouc, je crains bien que tu ne le vois pas 

Te faut un vrai lecteur de DVD externe ou un Panther sur CD !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2008)

Merci pour les infos ! 
Je vais tester ce soir et vous tiendrai au courant ..... 
Un pote me dit que c'est possible, mais comme il est aussi "fort que moi" en technique, je préfère faire comme s'il ne m'avait rien dit !!!!  ​


----------



## cham (12 Février 2008)

Juste pour dire que Flower Power et son pote Dalmatian Blue, ils ont la classe... :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2008)

cham a dit:


> Juste pour dire que Flower Power et son pote Dalmatian Blue, ils ont la classe... :love:


...comme moi quoi !!!!! :rose:   
Hier soir, changement de programme ... le test avec le flower power sera pour ce soir !
Par contre, clean install de Tiger sur mon PB G4 12" qui était encore en 10.2.8 ... le PB est devenu bcp plus rapide et réactif qu'avec la 10.2.8 ... par contre, du côté ventilo, c'est apocalypse now sans l'odeur du napalm (enfin, pas encore !!!!! ) ... je ne l'avais jamais entendu souffler comme ça ... où alors, c'est parce qu'il a la brigade du Tiger aux fesses !!!!!!:love: ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2021)

... Le premier qui dit encore que je suis une grosse brêle en technique, je le tape !!!! Je m'étonne moi-même !  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2021)

Salut Zebig, il y a eu des posts effacés entre tes deux derniers qui apparaissent, ou il y a un truc qui m'échappe dans ta remontée (de topic) fantastique ?


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2021)

Déterrage de l'intéressé.
La question est pertinente…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Salut Zebig, il y a eu des posts effacés entre tes deux derniers qui apparaissent, ou il y a un truc qui m'échappe dans ta remontée (de topic) fantastique ?


Salut Pascal ! Non, il n'y a pas de posts effacés ...  

Le contexte de cette remontée "intempestive et brutale" est le suivant :

La semaine dernière, j'ai ressorti mon Flower Power G3 et mon PB G4 et en faisant quelques recherches sur le forum je suis tombé totalement par hasard sur ce post ! 

Comme tu le sais, je suis un "inculte technique" du Mac, une sorte "d'analphabète du terminal" et, le destin a voulu que je retrouve *LE* seul et unique post un peu technique que j'ai commis sur ce forum parmi 16.000 participations et, je l'avoue, j'en ai été fier !  ... Je me suis dit : "Tidju ! c'est moi qui ait pondu ça ?" 

Spécialiste du Bar, posteur de photos de matous, de tranches de vies et autres conneries, j'ai conscience que je n'ai pas aidé grand monde techniquement ... je me considère comme un inutile en regard du core business de ce forum qui m'héberge depuis pratiquement 20 ans.

Alors, j'ai voulu prouver que j'étais capable, au moins une fois, de faire autre chose !  ... Et j'ai remonté et dépoussiéré ce post pour le sortir de son immense et morne solitude !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2021)

Ah, c'est ça ! Bon, il n'y a aucun mal à être fier de son œuvre, aussi modeste fut-elle ! Cela dit, pour te consoler de ton inculture technique, et bien prendre conscience de ton utilité : à quoi servirions nous, nous les techniciens de haut vol, les Einstein du megabyte, les Von Braun du kilo-octet, sans votre présence à toi et tes semblables, les béotiens du kernel panic ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le premier qui dit encore que je suis une grosse brêle en technique


Ben, comment dire ? 13 ans pour faire une clean install de tiger... Je sais bien qu'il n'est pas nécéssaire d'espérer pour entreprendre, mais y'a des limites


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben, comment dire ? 13 ans pour faire une clean install de tiger... Je sais bien qu'il n'est pas nécéssaire d'espérer pour entreprendre, mais y'a des limites


Faut toujours qu'il y en ait un pour tirer sur l'ambulance !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut toujours qu'il y en ait un pour tirer sur l'ambulance !


Mwouais !  

Si je compte bien, et à raison d'un système d'exploitation tous les 13 ans, il m'en reste 12 à installer pour arriver à Big Sur, soit 156 ans !  ... sans compter les nouveaux OS qui sortiront durant cette période ... re-

C'est mal barré tout ça !!!  ...


----------

